# Picture Of Tony Parkers Girl



## cimalee

anyone have one , i havent posted here before im a blazer fan , just wondered if you great spurs fans have one , i heard on espn , that she is hotter than jasons wife


----------



## XxMia_9xX

o0o uhh no... she's not hotter than joumana, joumana is way prettier. mayn, i'm prettier than lolo heheheh j/k! i'm not out of her league though... she looks average to me. maybe its just me talking, 'cuz i'm in love w/ parker, but i dunt thinx so.


----------



## cimalee

cool , is she french 2, i havent seen her before thats why im asking , because jasons kidds wife is hot


----------



## Peja Vu

There is no way she is hotter than this........


----------



## bfan1

*woof*

you have got to be kidding-her face looks like your avatar!


----------



## junh

*Re: woof*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> you have got to be kidding-her face looks like your avatar!


:laugh:


----------



## bfan1

*Re: Re: woof*



> Originally posted by <b>junh</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I see it has been removed-this isn't the same shot but the resemblance is clear!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> There is no way she is hotter than this........


WOW!


----------



## Peja Vu

Actually, it was this.









:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i have TP's girlfriend's pix in my comp but i have no idea how to post it..... this is the only time that i saw a cute pix of his tony's girlfriend... heheh so wuteva i said before i take it back


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> i have TP's girlfriend's pix in my comp but i have no idea how to post it..... this is the only time that i saw a cute pix of his tony's girlfriend... heheh so wuteva i said before i take it back


Well you can attach the file....



> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> There is no way she is hotter than this........


WOW!!! Incredible!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i dunno if it'll work.. but here yah go...


----------



## Peja Vu

Yeah, the pictures works. She is cute


----------



## BlayZa

her breasts just look wrong, i like natural. one pin ***** and looks like she'd explode. some implants are cool , but man, those arent them. just looks like 2 brown blobs in her bikini, like they arent even part of her.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Parker's girl is aliright I guess.


----------



## Ben1

She's alright... Kidd's sooooooooo much better..!!


----------



## BEEWILL

Joumana is Skinny legs not sexy. MISS Parker from Friday is a betta fit


----------



## BEEWILL

Tony looks betta than his girl


----------



## Hawk




----------



## CHawk

OOOO, I like Tony's girl!

Gotta love Kidd's too.......Hey, dont say anything about Doug Christie's chick!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

Doug Christie's wife is ugly


----------



## eMpLoYeE #8

Kidd's wife is bangin'...Parker's GF is average...Never seen Christie's wife, onLy on an interview back a whiLe ago EyE think on ESPN, but can't recaLL her........


----------



## necrospur

nice fake *edited* joumanna


----------



## OwnTheBlocks

can someone post pix of jackie christie?

tony's gf is nothing special

looks very french


----------



## Silent But Deadly

Barely 23 posts and way over 1000 views in this thread, heh. Maybe we need a pics thread for some of you. :grinning:


----------



## MJG

Seriously, all you have to do is mention "Pictures" and "Girl" in your thread title and hits will roll in like there's no tomorrow :yes:


----------



## dsakilla

Damn Joumana, hot damn. Fake or not, high quality.


----------



## Petey

Yeah I would agree Jason's wife is much hotter.

-Petey


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> There is no way she is hotter than this........


and this dumbass was beating on her:upset:  :sigh: :no: :mrt: :stupid: 

wut a idiot


----------



## DaBobZ

Tony will get married in the coming weeks


----------



## XxMia_9xX

WHAT!!!!???!!!! No way! urghh dat sux!!!!


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> Joumana is Skinny legs not sexy. MISS Parker from Friday is a betta fit


I think her legs are PERFECT - to each his own.

Parker's girl is fine, but Joumana is incredible, imho.


----------



## TiMVP2

wow dude,eva is sooo much better,tony upgraded a lot.


----------



## GuYoM

Artestify! said:


> There is no way she is hotter than this........


Impressive :clap:


----------

